
Is there any open or distributed emerging alternative to Facebook yet? - idleworx
Diaspora seems to have fallen of the radar a while back, wondering if anything else is gaining momentum these days either as a direct competitor or a niche alternative
======
andreasgonewild
Still very much a work in progress, and far from a full replacement; but it's
an open, distributed and secure start:

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-
gone-wild/snackis)

